# Little Jon Jig and Winder for 2015



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Here is a close up of the the swing arm assembly and the tensioning unit with winder. The swing arm assembly is shown rotated 90 degrees for doing loop servings.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------

